# RTA kitchen cabinets?



## superjedi (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi all,
We're in the very early stages of planning a kitchen remodel and I've seen some sites that sell ready to assemble cabinetry.  Has anyone had any experience with this type of cabinet?
From what I've read, a lot of them are real wood with a finish applied.  But since we would put them together, the prices seem to be significantly less than ready to install cabinets.
I'm pretty handy and I wouldn't foresee any problems putting the cabinets together, and even installing them myself.
If anyone has has good experiences with RTA cabinets, could you describe them?  Maybe recommend some trustworthy suppliers?
Thanks for any input!


----------



## Maverick7687 (Oct 21, 2009)

I would be interested in this too as a kitchen remodel is in my future as well..


----------



## granite-girl (Oct 21, 2009)

I worked at Lowes years ago & the ones we sold definitely were not solid wood.  And were usually bought to put in mobile homes & rentals.  I think I've seen online websites for RTA cabinets, and they look really good.  I hope they are real wood & better construction now.  That would be a great money saving way to get new good looking cabinets for someone who is handy.  For what it's worth the ones Lowes had didn't look bad, they were just all particle board & poorly boxed & usually damaged from all the handling done through Lowes' system.  Nothing against Lowes, it's just what it is.


----------



## FixIt4Me (Oct 21, 2009)

does anyone have a website for these cabinets? I am curious


----------



## granite-girl (Oct 21, 2009)

Just google RTA cabinets- There's a few of them that came up when I did it.  They look nice.


----------



## ArmchairDIY (Oct 21, 2009)

RTA cabinets are like already assembled cabinets, in the sense that they vary in quality and price.
The price savings come from the fact that the are not assembled and they are easier to ship.
I think with a little comparison shopping they can be a good alternative.


----------



## superjedi (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I've looked at several websites and the cost is definitely much lower than assembled cabinets.  One site for example estimated the cost for cabinets for a 10 x 10 kitchen at $1300 for oak cabinets.
I'll keep looking around the web and get some more ideas on prices.  Thanks for the replies so far!


----------



## kwmainer (Dec 4, 2009)

I am planning a kitchen remodel too. One thing I noticed with kitchen cab. manufacturers... is that their literature may say that they're real wood... but apparently they think that particle board = 'real wood'. Other times, you have to remember to specify that you want plywood backs and sides (for an up charge of course). The standard box is particle... and you won't get ply unless you order it that way. The 'real wood' designation only seems to apply to drawer facings and doors. 

I'm going to google RTA cabs too... and see what I find. 

We just bought a PC plunge router. I was getting ready to learn how to use it... and start building my own boxes and doors. (mind you... I am NOT a woodsmith... so I'm clueless).


----------



## handyguys (Dec 4, 2009)

i used RTA cabs for a very small kitchen in a summer cottage. I bought them at the home center. Not real wood. They took a little while to put together. I used white cabs. I dressed them up with a maple knob with a lacquer finish. I wouldn't want cabs of that quality in my full time kitchen for for a summer cottage they were very cost effective.


----------



## Superpack (Dec 8, 2009)

We recently finished building our 1st home and got fed up with the big box retailers that the builder was offering. So we politely asked if we could shop around for an alternate provider; after a few calls we ended up settling on a reputable RTA Cabinet store. We were hesitant at first but after seeing the samples and then getting the order we couldn't be happier with the decision. We were able to select a dark cherry style cabinet for kitchen and a chocolate dual sink vanity for our master, they offered free design service, and delivered to our door for about 20% less than retailer. 

Regards,


----------



## kwmainer (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comment/testimony. There are several kitchen cabinet places around here, but most seem to want to deal with custom or high end mansions (you know, with 15' ceilings and fancy stuff everywhere). Our house is 1960's, with 8' ceilings and in the kitchen, there's a 15" soffit due to an a/c installation (to make room for ducts). <sigh> Our needs are simple. 

I will look around some more. Was that respectible cabinet dealer a national type? Would they have stores/branches in Florida? 

Thanks
kwmainer


----------



## samj520 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is a link to the RTA cabinets... rtacabinetstore.com. I have never used this product but I have used Ikea. Ikea's product is not real wood but it lasts forever. I have deliberately tried to destroy one of  my cabinets to no avail. I don't know if Ikea would work for you but I can tell you I sure do like them.


----------



## SJNServices (Jan 6, 2010)

I too have used IKEA cabinets -- "all assembly required", vague instructions and though I like the way they work and function, I don't think I would get them for my own place. One thing they did have going for them, that I really did like, is the way the upper cabinets are mounted to the wall. You simply mount a track into the studs and then lift the cabinet and hang it from the track. No need to find the studs through the back of the cabinet.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 13, 2010)

I rarely use RTA cabinets. But if the quality of the wood is good then I don't think it would be a big problem. You said that you can install it on yourself then that would be better. Make sure you have tools to do it. So that's all the advise that I can give.


----------



## superjedi (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmm, lots of info to digest.  Hadn't checked this thread for a while.
We're still in the planning stages.  Probably at least 2 to 3 more months before we start in on the actual rippage of the old cabinets.
It's the decision making process that's complicated. . . the actual work is much easier!  LOL


----------



## paulibra (Oct 31, 2010)

I am a RTA solid wood cabinet purchasing agent in China. In my experience, this kind of kitchen cabinets are usually made of plywood carcass plus solid wood door. sometimes the core of door would be MDF veneered though. I think they are durable enough for average user. But they may looks not as splendid as custom ones.


----------

